# Natural ways to reduce sinus swelling?



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a cold, and my colds tend to turn into sinus issues/infections most of the time. I hate going on antibiotics, and last time they put me on a steroid too because my nasal passages were so swollen. Well, they're swollen again, to the point where my neti pot drains directly down my throat and gags me instead of going out the other side, and I've been using it for a year so I know how to use it. Pretty sure it's not a sinus infection yet, just swelling.

Anyone know of a natural remedy for sinus swelling that is safe for a breastfeeding mom? Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Really hot spicy food is good at this time. Cayenne pepper etc. which is also good for the stomach.

Raw garlic on buttered toast is another one. But you need quite a bit.

Oh, I just remembered, horseradish, grated and mixed with whiskey and honey. Let it set and then sip it as much as you can handle.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Come over to my house. I have some large and very hot jalapenos. My nose is dripping as we speak.









I agree spicey food like peppers or horsradish would be good.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

See a chiropractor. It'll hurt like hell, but DH does this swift thumb action across my cheekbones that makes everything drain. I swear every time that he's going to break my cheekbone or leave my face horribly bruised, but that never happens.


----------



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I found a website that suggested snorting a little ginger powder, and that actually helped some. Probably should have mentioned that I'm allergic to peppers...lol. I may have to try the garlic and/or horseradish, thanks! If I had insurance or could afford a chiro, I would sooo be there!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Breathing steam in under a towel tent helps mine, and also Gypsy Cold Care tea from the health food store. Vicks vapor rub is another thing to try.


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

Try GOOT. You can google Garlic oil GOOT for recipes and info.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Any possibility you have a fungal infection or candida overgrowth? I mean, obviously you would know if it were on your nipples what with BFing, but my Huz's ENT suggested his problems with very inflamed sinuses may be due to a fungal infection. He's been taking GSE and a candida-clear tablet that seem to help. Just a thought.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 
See a chiropractor. It'll hurt like hell, but DH does this swift thumb action across my cheekbones that makes everything drain. I swear every time that he's going to break my cheekbone or leave my face horribly bruised, but that never happens.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
Really hot spicy food is good at this time. Cayenne pepper etc. which is also good for the stomach.

I second both of these suggestions.

I have been known to take a shot of hot sauce when all else fails! My STBX was the only one who could drain my sinues, that is all he was good for


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Wow, I learned a lot just from this one thread. I knew garlic is great and could be infused in oil and used for healing, but the GOOT recipe is great. And Master Tonic is genius! Wish I had known about it about a month ago. I love MDC!


----------



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

Oil of Oregano. It has helped me SO much. I no longer get sinus infections whenever I catch a cold. I take garlic, vitamin C, and probiotics to help too, but it's the oil of oregano that's been the key.


----------

